# James Hawkins Kenpo Seminar



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'd like to take the time to thank R.S. Mitchell and the folks at Mitchell's Martial Arts (http://www.mitchellsmartialarts.com) for having me down to do a seminar this weekend. It was an honor and a pleasure. If anyone is ever on the eastern shore of Maryland in or near Salisbury check out Mitchell's Martial Arts for a group of good kenpoists and more importantly good people. Below are some clips of the seminar I'd like to share. I'd also like to thank my Big brothers Jesse Jackson and Marcus Bookman for donating their bodies to "Kenpo Science" at the seminar.














"


----------



## donald (Jan 22, 2007)

Sir,

I noticed in the seminar picture. That the gent with the purple belt had alot of hash marks on his belt. Does this signify rank in other systems you teach, or inwhich he held previous grades? Do you teach a system of jujitsu along with your EPAK material? Thanks for your consideration.

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 22, 2007)

donald said:


> Sir,
> 
> I noticed in the seminar picture. That the gent with the purple belt had alot of hash marks on his belt. Does this signify rank in other systems you teach, or inwhich he held previous grades? Do you teach a system of jujitsu along with your EPAK material? Thanks for your consideration.
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


 
1) No, the blue tips on the purple belt signify his progression toward blue belt in Kenpo.  When he has 5 tips (hash marks) on the belt he has completed the required learning for blue belt and is ready to test for the blue belt.  Then the process repeats for green and brown before the has marks take on a different meaning.

2) Yes, I also teach a system of Ju Jitsu along with te EPAK.  Seperate but integrated.


----------



## donald (Jan 23, 2007)

Sir,

Thanks for the response. Now I have a couple more questions. Why so many hash marks to blue belt? Do they signify different levels within the grade? Do you teach one the 16-24-32 versions of EPAK? Or something different(ie:3shields etc.) all together? I am only familar with the EPAK under ranks as 2 levels. For instance someone at purple would have the base rank(solid color) of purple. Then after picking up the appropriate material. Would advance to advanced purple which is signified by one blk stripe at,or near the tip of the belt. These 2 levels are carried out through the lower grades. When you achieve brown belt it goes to 3 levels, and then 10 at black. Since you incorporate a jujitsu system into your material. Do you grade the 2(kenpo/jujitsu)seperately? Once again thanks for your consideration.
1stJohn1:9


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 23, 2007)

Without answering a single one of your questions about the system mr. Hawkins teaches, I will say it is quite common in Kenpo these days to award multiple stripes. It doesn't hurt anything, and it helps reduce over-promoting simply to achieve student retention. The student feels like he is getting somewhere, can show for it, and the integrity of your school is preserved.
Sean


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 24, 2007)

donald said:


> Sir,
> 
> Thanks for the response. Now I have a couple more questions. Why so many hash marks to blue belt? Do they signify different levels within the grade? Do you teach one the 16-24-32 versions of EPAK? Or something different(ie:3shields etc.) all together? I am only familar with the EPAK under ranks as 2 levels. For instance someone at purple would have the base rank(solid color) of purple. Then after picking up the appropriate material. Would advance to advanced purple which is signified by one blk stripe at,or near the tip of the belt. These 2 levels are carried out through the lower grades. When you achieve brown belt it goes to 3 levels, and then 10 at black. Since you incorporate a jujitsu system into your material. Do you grade the 2(kenpo/jujitsu)seperately? Once again thanks for your consideration.
> 1stJohn1:9


 
1) I teach EPAK 24

2) The hash marks go like this for under belts: 1st mark = Forms, Sets, Basics. 2nd Mark = 6 techniques, 3rd Mark = 12 techniques, 4th Mark = 18 techniques, 5th Mark = all requirements finished.  I learned this from my original instructor instead of the standard Kenpo belt tip system you described.  The 5 tips makes it a little easier at a glance to see how far I've brought someone.  The standard belt tip system starts on the Brown belts as each tip signifies a different rank entirely.  But I don't use it for retention personally.  Others do, but I teach a small group for free so retention isn't much of an issue.

3) I grade the Ju Jitsu seperate and am currently devising a belt chart similar to Kenpo for my Ju Jitsu curriculum.  Instead of the "blue = purple = brown = black" it'll follow Kenpo's belt levels.  That way it will be easier to integrate a set curriculum for those that wish to pursue both arts with me.  Some do not and I don't force them.


----------



## MJS (Jan 24, 2007)

Great clips James!! Thanks for posting them!:ultracool 

Mike


----------

